# My New Yellow Cheek!!



## leilyb1993

Meet Lunar! She was hatched on the 9/2/12 a day before my birthday haha.
We have had Lunar home for 3 days now after a long wait while she was refusing to wean  But I was finally allowed to bring her home! 
She is still in the process of weaning but ate her first seeds yesterday 









Looking all grumpy lol.









This picture makes her look really tall!!









First time meeting Cozmo! He seemed to take a liking to her right away. 









My Fiance with Cozmo and Lunar 









Playing together.

I already love her more than anything! Hope you all like her


----------



## bjknight93

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## JaimeS

She is beautiful!


----------



## sunnysmom

She is adorable!


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Lunar is gorgeous!!!


----------



## meaggiedear

Lunar is such a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## srtiels

She is a BEAUTY  I commend the breeder for breeding a bird that has excellent colored cheek patches. It is hard to find good quality DYC. She looks like she is settling in nicely.


----------



## nassrah

She id absolutely adorable.No wonder Cozmo is besotted with her the pics are great.Keep us all posted and congrats X x


----------



## JessieBlanket

What a pretty bird!! She is going to be so happy.


----------



## bjknight93

leilyb1993 said:


> Meet Lunar! She was hatched on the 9/2/12 a day before my birthday haha.


You mean 2/9/12 LOL, I just noticed this. September isn't here yet!


----------



## meaggiedear

bjknight93 said:


> You mean 2/9/12 LOL, I just noticed this. September isn't here yet!


No. She meant 9/2/12. Lunar is from the future, of course. LOL. juustt kidding.


----------



## leilyb1993

Im from the UK that's just how we put it here lol. The date then month then year


----------



## Pidge

She's absolutely stunning!! Love the deep yellow... it took me a minute to click but then I realised I'm getting my baby of the same breeder!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

Yellow cheek pearl pied! how pretty!!!


----------



## leilyb1993

From Audrey? Cuddley tame birds?
She is brilliant! You have definatle made the right choice. I'm pretty sure that as soon as me and my fiance get our own place we will be going strait back to audrey to choose another little baby  

I'd recomend her to anyone looking for a hand tame cockatiels. There all very well looked after. All very sunning!! I wanted to take them all!!! <3


----------



## Pidge

Yes from Audrey!!
All I've heard about her is good things  that she really cares about her birds etc , particularly love how she's constantly updating photographs 
I just hope my baby is as cuddley as yours  
Awww I know I haven't even got mine yet and I keep looking online at bigger bird cages....lol.


----------



## leilyb1993

Oh I forgot to say... Lunar is fully weaned and 100% perfect! It took me about 3 days to get he onto seeds and pellets, supprisingly easy I thought, especially for my first time weaning  She is a doubble of Wanda and being incredibly louds and annoying at times but is also VERY clever, already learning some tricks! They would have gotten on so well together. No supprise that Cozmo loves her! <3 
I'm so happy with the way things have turned out... Just wish Wanda had made it too. 
I love my babysss


----------



## leilyb1993

They grow so quick! She is so much bigger now! You wont be dissapointed I promise  
The problem with them been this cuddely is you want to spoil them at every oppertunity. Every penny worth it though! 
Im pretty sure he or she will be just as cuddely  I hope everything goes well for you both!!


----------



## Pidge

Awww she is such a stunner  I love their names...very astronomy sounding (if that makes sense lol) 
Aww I'm sure I won't be! Haha after seeing little guys picture I ended up spending loads lol!! Nevermind they are worth it lol! 
Thankyou


----------



## leilyb1993

Yea that's what I was aiming for when naming her  You will have to post some pictures up of your little one for us to see  x


----------



## sweetnsour924

Oh what a very pretty bird. I love her coloring.


----------



## SunnyNShandy

Wow - what a beauty. Before joining this board, I had no idea the gorgeous color variations of the Tiels.


----------



## DaveZ

One of the prettiest cockatiels I've ever seen 

Dave.


----------

